# царица бала



## Tower of Babel

Can the term "царица бала" be applied only to young, unmarried women, or could an older, married woman also be called a "царица бала" if she makes a good impression at a party or social event?

Если парень девушке говорит, что она в его глазах — царица бала, это было бы классный комплимент или устарелая и неуклюжая глупость?

P.S. - Всем прекрасным девушкам и дамам форума, поздравляю Вас с праздником Восьмого марта!


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> Can the term "царица бала" be applied only to young, unmarried women, or could an older, married woman also be called a "царица бала" if she makes a good impression at a party or social event?
> 
> Если парень девушке говорит, что она в его глазах — царица бала, это было бы классный комплимент или устарелая и неуклюжая глупость?


Да, по-моему, любая может быть в глазах своего почитателя царицей во все времена!


----------



## kt07

По-моему, вряд ли. Если бы я так говорил, то только в шутку.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

First, even though *царица** бала* is well understood, it is rarely used in this form. Царица in the expression  sounds a bit 'too much' and old-fashioned. 
In Russian we normally use *королева **бала**. *

Second,



> could an older, married woman also be called a "царица бала" if she makes a good impression at a party or social event?


 Yes. 
As far as I know, after the Pushkin's death,  Natalya (Goncharova-Pushkina) were abroad twice (Paris, Vienna) and, as I read, she still shone at balls. Making an impression of a ball’s queen. Being at that time a mother of four.

But the expression can have a bit other meaning – when the ball’s queen is just a ‘formal’ pair of the ball’s ‘master’ (i.e., a woman who _is_ his mistress OR plays her role at the ball). 
Remember, for example, "Мастер и Маргарита":

 «Ежегодно мессир дает один бал. Он называется весенним балом полнолуния, или балом ста королей. Народу! -- тут Коровьев ухватился за щеку, как будто у него заболел зуб, -- впрочем, я надеюсь, вы сами в этом убедитесь. Так вот-с: мессир холост, как вы, конечно, сами понимаете.Но нужна хозяйка, -- Коровьев развел руками, -- согласитесь сами, без хозяйки... 
-- Установилась традиция, -- говорил далее Коровьев, -- хозяйка бала должна непременно носить имя Маргариты,  во-первых, а во-вторых, она должна быть местной уроженкой. А мы, как изволите видеть, путешествуем и в данное время находимся в Москве. Сто двадцать одну Маргариту обнаружили мы в Москве, и, верите ли, -- тут Коровьев с отчаянием хлопнул себя по ляжке, -- ни одна не подходит. И, наконец, счастливая судьба... (с) http://lib.ru/BULGAKOW/master.txt

Заметьте, здесь *королева бала* = хозяйка бала.

 Third,


> Если парень девушке говорит, что она в его глазах — царица бала, это было бы классный комплимент или устарелая и неуклюжая глупость?


Of course, it depends on their background and their mood, but I think when people of any age are at the true )) ball, with all its romantic ambience, the expression_ is_ in its place. It’s a pleasant compliment in this case.
But when a hot disco party with lots of strong drinks is referred as a 'ball', hmm… it depends. 

ps
Thanks.


----------



## Ptak

tram-pam-pam said:


> First, even though *царица** бала* is well understood, it is rarely used in this form. Царица in the expression sounds a bit 'too much' and old-fashioned.
> In Russian we normally use *королева **бала**. *


I don't agree. "*Царица*" is normally used in case like this, when someone is "the first", "number one" in/on something.



> Если парень девушке говорит, что она в его глазах — царица бала, это было бы классный комплимент или устарелая и неуклюжая глупость?


Без контекста это действительно может прозвучать глупо (если они не на балу / приёме / празднике). Если бы мне такое сказали, я бы в лучшем случае сочла это устаревшим комплиментом. "Царица сердца" звучало бы лучше и было бы понятно без всякого контекста, но это тоже звучит несколько старомодно.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Я настаиваю. *Королева *бала is much more common use than *царица *бала.
Just as a matter of fact.

По мне, *царица бала* звучит почти как _владычица очей мои_х


----------



## Tower of Babel

tram-pam-pam said:


> Of course, it depends on their background and their mood, but I think when people of any age are at the true )) ball, with all its romantic ambience, the expression_ is_ in its place. It’s a pleasant compliment in this case.


Ура! Да здравствует Любовь!



tram-pam-pam said:


> But when a hot disco party with lots of strong drinks is referred as a 'ball', hmm… it depends.


Ого! Ха-ха-ха! Да, я понял!



tram-pam-pam said:


> Thanks.


Пожалуйста, *tram-pam-pam*! 





Ptak said:


> "Царица сердца" звучало бы лучше и было бы понятно без всякого контекста, но это тоже звучит несколько старомодно.


Спасибо за эту фразу, *Ptak*. Я никогда не слышал о ней.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Я настаиваю. *Королева *бала is much more common use than *царица *бала.
> Just as a matter of fact.
> 
> По мне, *царица бала* звучит почти как _владычица очей мои_х


Или как *самодержица (форума)   *

"... Не хочу быть *вольною царицей,*
Хочу быть _*владычицей морскою*_,
Чтобы жить мне в Окияне-море,
Чтобы служила мне рыбка золотая
И была б у меня на посылках». (с) А.С.Пушкин 

"...Возьму я, вольный сын эфира, 
Тебя в надзвездные края, 
И будешь ты *царицей мира*, 
Подруга вечная моя." (c) М.Ю.Лермонтов


----------



## Ptak

tram-pam-pam said:


> Я настаиваю. *Королева *бала is much more common use than *царица *бала.


I'd never say that any of these two "expressions" are common. And "бал" isn't common in today's Russian. Королева is just more "cosmopolite", and "царица" is Russian.
Just as a matter of fact.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Отставив даже в сторону выпускные, рождественские и прочие балы, со всеми их атрибутами, придётся всё же признать, 
что - таки _выражение_ *- королева бала* прочно вошло в русский язык и используется ныне достаточно широко. 
В том числе и там, где бал тоже лишь... э-э-э... фигуральный 
  К примеру вот так (см. заголовок): http://www.eurosport.ru/athletics/sport_sto1348075.shtml

Чего о *царице бала* не скажешь, ушло оно в историю.
Факт


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> И будешь ты царицей мира...


"_Федор Иванович._ Колонизацией занимаюсь и ловлю тарантулов и скорпионов. Дела вообще идут хорошо, но насчёт "уймитесь, волнения страсти"- всё обстоит по-прежнему._
Хрущов_. Влюблён, конечно?_
Федор Иванович_. По этому случаю, Леший, надо выпить. (Пьёт.) Господа, никогда не влюбляйтесь в замужних женщин! Честное слово, лучше быть раненным в плечо и в ногу навылет, как ваш покорнейший слуга, чем любить замужнюю... Такая беда, что просто..._
Соня._ Безнадёжно?_
Федор Иванович_. Ну вот ещё! Безнадёжно... На этом свете ничего нет безнадёжного. Безнадёжно, несчастная любовь, ох, ах - всё это баловство. Надо только хотеть... Захотел я, чтоб ружьё моё не давало осечки, оно и не даёт. Захотел я, чтоб барыня меня полюбила, - она и полюбит. Так-то, брат Соня. Уж если я какую намечу, то, кажется, легче ей на луну вскочить, чем от меня уйти._
Соня_. Какой ты, однако, страшный...
_Федор Иванович_. От меня не уйдёшь, нет! Я с нею не сказал ещё трех фраз, а она уж в моей власти... Да... я ей только сказал: "Сударыня, всякий раз, когда вы взглянете на какое-нибудь окно, вы должны вспомнить обо мне. Я хочу этого". Значит, вспоминает она обо мне тысячу раз в день. Мало того, я каждый день бомбандирую её письмами._
Елена Андреевна_. Письма- это ненадёжный приём. Она получает их, но может не читать.
_Федор Иванович_. Вы думаете? Гм... Живу я на этом свете тридцать пять лет, а что-то не встречал таких феноменальных женщин, у которых хватало бы мужества не распечатать письмо._
Орловский _(любуясь им). Каков? Сыночек мой, красавец! Ведь и я таким был. Точь-в-точь таким! Только вот на войне не был, а водку пил и деньги мотал - страшное дело!_
Федор Иванович_. Люблю я её, Миша, серьёзно, аспидски... Пожелай только она, и я отдал бы ей всё... Увёз бы её к себе на Кавказ, на горы, жили бы мы припеваючи... Я, Елена Андреевна, сторожил бы её, как верный пес, 
и была бы она для меня, как вот поёт наш предводитель: "И  будешь ты *царицей мира,* подруга верная моя". Эх, не знает она своего счастья!_
Хрущов._ Кто же эта счастливица?_
Федор Иванович._ Много будешь знать, скоро состаришься...

(c) Чехов, Антон Павлович . "Леший"

ps
Прошу прощения за длинную цитату. Подрезать рука у меня не поднялась.
Оставляю на волю модераторов. Самодержавных, а как же.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Hmm, I wonder if it's possible that the version using "королева" instead of "царица" was introduced during the Soviet period, to try to erase the memory of the former monarchs of Russia? Строго говоря, царица может быть монарх (или супруга монарха) только России, а не любой другой страны, не так ли?


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> Строго говоря, царица может быть монарх (или супруга монарха) только России, а не любой другой страны, не так ли?


Almost. Сейчас, конечно, царей нигде нет, но в XX веке последним настоящим, т.е., правившим самостоятельно, был болгарский царь Борис III (до 1943 года), хотя формально царство вроде бы длилось до 1946 года при административной неразберихе. Была у Бориса III и *царица*, Йована. Последняя же русская династия царей (Романовы) продержалась 305 лет до февраля 1917 года.

Недолгое современное Третье Болгарское царство существовало лет 35, причём первым царём стал австриец Фердинанд I (_из князей в..._), с закулисными подробностями восшествия которого на престол я столкнулся в воспоминаниях Витте, изучая материалы по Л.Мартову - фанера, оказывается, пролетела над Парижем в том же 1908 году и т.д. (большая, всё-таки, побочная польза от Фальера ).


----------



## Tower of Babel

Kolan said:


> Была у Бориса III и *царица*, Йована.


Спасибо большое, это всё действительно крайне интересно. Я почитал про царицу Йовану и обнаружил, что она дожила до 2000 года, совсем недавно! As we say in English, this would make an excellent trivia question, because it's so tricky:

— "Who was the last tsaritsa?"
— Александра Фёдоровна Романова?
— Да нет!


----------



## Kolan

Строго говоря, Александра Фёдоровна была не российской царицей, а российской императрицей (и самодержицей ). Российские цари, начиная с Петра I, именовались императорами, а их жёны - императрицами.

"Титул император всероссийский (_Императоръ Всероссiйскiй_) был принят Петром I 22 октября 1721 по просьбе Сената после победы в Северной войне и просуществовал до Февральской революции 1917." 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Императоры_России

При этом царский титул, однако, упразднён не был, так что к концу династии в полном титуле Николая II после "должностей" _императора и самодержца_ (а не только _императора_!) значились "должности": "...Царь Казанский, Царь Астраханский, Царь Польский, Царь Сибирский, Царь Херсонеса Таврического, Царь Грузинский; ". Александра Фёдоровна считалась, естественно, царицей во всех этих номинациях, но только российской царицей, всё-таки, не являлась.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Никола....BF.D1.80.D0.BE.D0.B7.D0.B2.D0.B8.D1.89.D0.B0

Последней российской царицей, таким образом, следует считать Прасковью Фёдоровну Салтыкову, скончавшуюся вдовствующей царицей после смерти супруга, Ивана V, уже в царствование Петра I. Ни одна из настоящих русских цариц самостоятельно так и не правила.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список...B8.D0.B5_.D1.86.D0.B0.D1.80.D0.B8.D1.86.D1.8B

Но в истории известны и другие настоящие царицы, в том числе, правившие самостоятельно. Самой знаменитой исторически можно назвать *грузинскую царицу Тамару*, о которой сложено немало легенд. Правила она, признаться, очень сурово (если судить по анекдотам, имитирующим грузинские тосты).


----------



## Tower of Babel

Ого, ещё сложнее! Вот я сейчас думаю, что девушка наверно хотела бы быть названа не только царицей или королевой бала, а императрицей бала. Или дальше, самодержицей бала! Если я не ошибаюсь, это называется инфляция.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

В образовавшемся контексте мне кажется уместным упомянуть ещё одну бальную  _идиому_ - *править бал *(не *бал**ом*! Хотя в сети можно найти немало примеров неграмотного её использования, даже и  журналистами!)

Означает она: распоряжаться ситуацией безраздельно or something like that. *Заправлять *всем.
Используется (сейчас), если не ошибаюсь, всегда только в фигуральном смысле.

"Сатана там *правит бал*" - из широко известной классики, 
а обычное "газетное" использование - это что-нибудь типа "_Сырьевые компании правят бал_" Ведомости. ру


----------



## Maroseika

Вряд ли "правит балом" можно считать ошибкой. Формально ошибочным как раз является понимание выражения "править бал" как "заправлять всем, безраздельно распоряжаться ситуацией". 
Дело в том, что сейчас слово "править" мы понимаем как "управлять, руководить", а прежде слово это имело и другое значение: *совершать, исполнять (какое-н. действие, обряд)* (Ожегов). Именно в этом смысле можно было править (устраивать, организовывать) пир, свадьбу, крещение, бал. Следы этого значения видны в том, как мы используем слово "справить": справить свадьбу, день рождения, костюм; а также в буквальном значении должности "исправник" - исполнитель.
Таким образом, если имеется в виду, что всем заправляют (управляют) сырьевые компании, то они "правят балом". Если же сырьевые компании заваривают какую-то кашу, о которой речь, то они "правят бал".
Чаще (если не всегда) имеется в виду первое значение - управление, командование, хозяйствование, следовательно - "правят балом".


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> править балом


"командовать парадом..."



> Формально ошибочным


Хех.
Вы же знаете, что живой язык неподвластен логике... Как сложилось, так и есть.  

Поинтересовалась картинкой.
По факту (использовала yandex, изучила десяток страниц, честно залезая в ссылки) *править бал*ом встречается не много, притом в хм довольно специфических текстах. Татьяна Полякова во всей ея... тиражности, разного рода   нефилологи о своём, о девичьем (компьютерщики и пр.), ну и отдельные газетчики. Остальное просто мусор.

Вы можете посмотреть сами, возможно я что-то пропустила, а вам удастся повстречать - или вспомнить - достаточно весомый)) литературный аргумент (конкретного использования). В защиту логики. 
Я же, пожалуй, продолжу считать *править бал* устойчивым выражением, не допускающим... творительного падежа. 
Пока так.

ps 
Словари дружно дают *run the show* в качестве сематического эквивалента для *править бал.
*(Idiom *run the show:* If someone runs the show, they like to be in control and make all the decisions.)


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Я же, пожалуй, продолжу считать *править бал* устойчивым выражением, не допускающим... творительного падежа.


Это всё проделки *Сатаны*.

"Говорят, российская ракета "Сатана" способна противостоять национальной противоракетной обороне США." _и не допускать творительного падежа._ 
*«Сатана» ещё правит бал *http://gazeta.aif.ru/online/aif/1128/26_04


----------



## Maroseika

tram-pam-pam said:


> Я же, пожалуй, продолжу считать *править бал* устойчивым выражением, не допускающим... творительного падежа.
> Пока так.




Совершенно согласен с тем, что устойчивым выражением является "править бал". Я лишь обратил ваше внимание на изменение его значения в связи с тем, что "править" больше не означает "организовывать".
Разумеется, функции организатора и распорядителя частично пересекаются, но не совпадают точно. Творительный падеж - попытка сблизить современное понимание слова "править" с грамматикой.


> Словари дружно дают *run the show* в качестве сематического эквивалента для *править бал.*
> (Idiom *run the show:* If someone runs the show, they like to be in control and make all the decisions.)


Не берусь судить, насколько хорош перевод, однако не уверен, что running the show включает в себя подготовку и организацию представления.
Во всяком случае, важнее другое: поскольку слово "править" ныне не понимается в значении "организовывать", то и выражение в целом не может пониматься правильно. Поэтому многим хочется привести в устойчивом выражении управление в порядок. Произошло же это когда-то с глаголом "довлеть", получившим даже переходность.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> получившим даже переходность


  "- Мда-а... деградируем...
  -Кого?"
 

  ps
  Кстати уж, про второе (а современное единственное) значение глагола *довлеть*, исходную гипотезу (вполне правдоподобную и далее широко  растиражированную) нашла у Ушакова:

*"2.* С недавних пор стало встречаться неправ. употр. этого слова в смысле "тяготеть над кем-н." или "иметь преимущественное значение среди чего-н.": _довлеет что-н. над кем-н._ или _над чем-н._ (м. б. по ошибочной связи, по созвучию, со словом "давление"). 

Это первая треть XX-го века.


----------

